# all i hear these days is, V6TT this, V6TT that...



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

In the press, on the forum, from other car enthusiasts ..... yadda yadda yadda  [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

All you hear is all this stuff about TT's.

Why don't we just all about something else?

:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

yeah...and people that go on and on about duffel coats....


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

PS: V6 TT good concept but missed the opportunity.....M3 NA 3.2 ltr engine pumps out 340 bhp.......Audi could have bumped this one up to 280-290 no probs...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

On the engine side yes but their engineers have determined the chassis can only (within their guidlines and opinion) handle 260bhp.

This is why we have to wait for the next model before it gets really exciting. 

P.S. Kev - sorry for taking this off-off-topic and making it on-topic when it should be a flame thread about......oh I give up :-[


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

And the press actually seem to like it  Which bodes well. Prices sound keen also. What are things coming to at Audi?

I like the metion of a 280 hp fsi version of same unit for next S3 in Autocar too.

The DSG box is intrguing.

Hardly a flame though - apologies 

PS Wankers. That's better.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

you are lucky. all *I* hear is Radio Gaga, Radio GooGoo, Radio Blah Blah....


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Made worse by people making posts about it!!!!!


----------

